# An Embossing question (s)



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)

Normally the embossings on circular bodies are well done but is ferly common to see a deformation in those cases the embossing run from side to side  getting to the mold seams.
I understand that it's made at porpoise to allow the mold open and avoid it erases the embossing.
The first two images (1920s soda bottle ) show this point very clearly.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)

Even  it's possible to see this deformation a little in new bottles.

The following pictures show close up details of different bottles.  This question is not so clear on them.
This is a 1900-1910's beer bottle. Iridiscent amber glass.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)

Next two belong to another beer bottle. 1900 circa applied top.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 6, 2020)

Another beer 1900-1908
Like others  there is a shadow that gets to the mold seam but only at the right side.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a few examples of this, even double dies.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 8, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I have a few examples of this, even double dies.


I can expla how a double die was produced but the "shadow" in only one specific point continues being a mystery to me.  For example the quotation marks and the "a" above.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 8, 2020)

A close up of a Morton Fine Table Salt jar 

from England that dates 1900 circa.
This is another example of the "shadow " that runs from the F to the very mold seam.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 8, 2020)

This is a clearer picture of the same jar


----------

